# Betta Photoshopping!



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I do betta photoshopping! If you want me to do a pic of your betta saying something or want an avatar with your fish and name, post here! Here is an example:


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Anybody?? I am so bored! Looking for some orders!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Make him saying: "Ya darn kids! Get off my lawn!"


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok here it is! Hope you like it!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

cjayBetta, what do you want it to say??


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

BlackberryBetta said:


> cjayBetta, what do you want it to say??


Whatever you think he looks like hed be saying if he could speak


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok here it is! Hope you like it!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Awwwe Cute.... /LOVE


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Your welcome! Glad you like it!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

BlackberryBetta said:


> Ok here it is! Hope you like it!


LOL! It fits him perfectly! :lol:


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dunno if this is to blurry, if so thats okay. You can put whatever you think he'd be saying


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

BlackberryBetta said:


> Ok here it is! Hope you like it!


 More like "Ya darn fry, get off my gravel!" Lol

Funny stuff.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

"Oh noez! I gettin' blown awayz!"


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Here it is!


----------

